# High Manganese? should i be concerned?



## mrmattyq (Apr 14, 2021)

I got my waypoint soil test back a couple days ago and have been formulating the best method of attack here. I see a lot of posts searching here around people with low Manganese, but nothing about high Manganese. With my very low P & K in the front / backyard, should i try to compensate / take anything into consideration for such a high Mn? Apologize if this has already been covered!


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Manganese can be toxic if the pH gets below 5.5. You should be in good shape for avoiding that situation.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Try to increase the iron to avoid problems with manganese too. I think the only way to reduce it is by bagging your clippings, but your P level is deficient, so I would not recommend that approach. Overall, try to use a balanced fertilizer.


----------



## mrmattyq (Apr 14, 2021)

g-man said:


> Try to increase the iron to avoid problems with manganese too. I think the only way to reduce it is by bagging your clippings, but your P level is deficient, so I would not recommend that approach. Overall, try to use a balanced fertilizer.


I'm using FEature - which I view as more of a foliar spray, do you have any other recommendation that might be absorbed by soil better or is feature good enough?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

At your pH, most of the iron sources should work. FEature has manganese too if I recall correctly.


----------



## mrmattyq (Apr 14, 2021)

g-man said:


> At your pH, most of the iron sources should work. FEature has manganese too if I recall correctly.


Excellent, thank you!

I do have one last question. I plan to continue "spoon feeding" Nitrogen (urea) through the summer months. I have a local shop that sells SOP (0-0-50) and for Phosporus, it looks like they have MAP (10-50-0). I will have to account for the nitrogen, but otherwise is there any issue using MAP over TSP given my Ph? TSP may be difficult to source is my only concern.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

" Monoammonium phosphate (MAP), single superphosphate (SSP) and triple superphosphate (TSP) all add P to soil in the form of the H₂PO₄⁻ ion, which can acidify soil with a pH greater than 7.2 but has no effect on soil pH in acidic soils."
https://www.cropnutrition.com/resource-library/fertilizers-and-soil-acidity


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I use MAP because I cant find TSP. Both are fine.


----------



## mrmattyq (Apr 14, 2021)

great - thanks again, gents!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Another option is also DAP.


----------

